# Looking for some advice



## Mark Wo (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not an active poster to this site but an active reader. I've purchased many specialty lights from advice offered by members. I'm posting this in transportation as it sort or related. I'll also post in miscellaneous area as well.

I'm looking for a very specific light. I have been unable to find anything on the web for what I need. Basically I need a low cost LED strobe or hazard light. My requirements are:

1. Powered by AA batteries (or other small batteries but not coin cells)
2. Flash for 25 hours (one flash/second of thereabout) without changing batteries
3. Viewable 360 degrees.
4. Viewable from 1500 feet or so
4. Lightweight
5. Works in cold weather, sometimes down to -20 deg. F. or so
6. Light will be about 6 feet off the ground and be viewable from 4 feet off the ground to 7 feet off the ground.
7. Flases either red or amber.
7. And naturally, inexpensive.

Imagine a light like this that you would put on top of you bike helmet that flashes. Doesn't have to be a heavy duty industrial light by any means but it is not a party light that you throw away after a couple of uses either. 

I've come across some of these emergency LED flares that are close I would guess. Haven't been able to determine how long they flash nor the weight but the are close. I've seen these on the Chinese mfg'ers site as well and am certain they can be pruchased for next to nothing if my past expereince holds here as well.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0019SKITA/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Thanks in advance for the advice.

Mark


----------

